# Most vicious display of GNP you've seen?



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

The type of GNP that left you thinking ''Damn, he's getting destroyed.''


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Easily, Fedor vs Nog in their first match. It was brutal.


----------



## nlthaboss (Feb 26, 2010)

Velasquez against Kongo, even tho Kongo hung on....


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Theres soo many good ones but from the early day fights I liked Pat Smith vs Scott Morris, Gary Goodrigde vs Paul Herrera. From pride I liked Shogun vs Arona, Semmy Schilt vs Sergei Kharitonov, in the later UFC I liked Josh Koscheck vs Chris Lytle, Keith Jardine vs Forrest, Thiago Silva vs Houston Alexander, Phil Baroni vs Amir suloev? And my fav ever was Brock vs Mir 2, cause Brocks the man!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Lesnar vs Mir is a nice recent example.

Jon Jones vs Hamill comes to mind aswell. Brutal. Only Mazz would let a grown man be mounted and take a beating like that for over 1min.

Same with Cain vs Kongo....Mazz is truely a piece of shit.

The "**** choke" Wandy did to Jardine was pretty epic aswell.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

nlthaboss said:


> Velasquez against Kongo, even tho Kongo hung on....


Kongo was hardly damaged against Velasquez. Now how about Gilbert Yvel vs Josh Barnett and I am not sure who was more viscous but combined the two take the top spot IMO.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> Easily, Fedor vs Nog in their first match. It was brutal.


Haha, I saw some highlights of this fight..disgusting ground n pound by Fedor.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Toxic said:


> *Kongo was hardly damaged against Velasquez.* Now how about Gilbert Yvel vs Josh Barnett and I am not sure who was more viscous but combined the two take the top spot IMO.


same goes to hammill against jones, obviously excluding the illegal elbows.

what about when GSP beat Serra with Knees to the body? thats just wow.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor versus Nog, seriously did not like that fight because of it haha


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I was at this party and two guys got into a fight. They ended up on the ground and the guy who was winning got cheap shot (kicked in the head) by one of the losing guys friends. The guy who cheap shot got jumped by like 10-15 guys. He was out cold on the ground and everyone was just stomping the guy. Worst gnp I've ever seen, I would not be surprised if that guy died from the beating. 

In mma, I'd probably go with Tito Ortiz vs Ken Shamrock 1


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Here are some!

***Warning To Slow Connection Users***



Mousasi vs Sobral









Lesnar vs Mir









Stevenson vs Fisher









Evans vs Griffin









Herring vs Takahashi


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

When you say vicious, are you taking into account its effectiveness? I'd have to say GSP has the best top-game, and therefore I'd consider his GnP some of the most vicious. If, however you just referring to an isolated fight which has a very brutal display of GnP, I'd have to go with a classic Pride fight with lots of blood and hard hits to a downed opponent. Someone said Nog/Fedor. I thought that was a good one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SJ said:


> Here are some!
> 
> ***Warning To Slow Connection Users***
> 
> ...


I edited your post so users with slower connections don't get swamped.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

sorry! I'll remember in the future to use the spoiler feature.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

no worries man.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Um, anyone heard of Inoue vs Vovchanchyn from Pride 10?

Enson almost died. He was in the hospital for a little while after that fight. 

Also, Schilt vs Sergei was hard to watch. Sadistic, disturbing beating. Semmy was helpless.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Um, anyone heard of Inoue vs Vovchanchyn from Pride 10?
> 
> Enson almost died. He was in the hospital for a little while after that fight.
> 
> Also, S*chilt vs Sergei was hard to watch. Sadistic, disturbing beating. Semmy was helpless*.


I forgot about that one! That was awesome! 

Mark Kerr vs Paul Varelans was good GnP too.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Josh Koscheck beating the living hell out of Chris Lytle...

That was nothing less than brutal and bloody domination...

If you've never seen this fight... watch it. Than make a post in this thread.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Josh Koscheck beating the living hell out of Chris Lytle...
> 
> That was nothing less than brutal and bloody domination...
> 
> If you've never seen this fight... watch it. Than make a post in this thread.


Be warned, that purty blond hair will get bloodied.
Come to think of it, Koscheck should wear that color all the time.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

sak vs arona don't know if it's technically GnP but still nasty










and of course fedor vs nog could someone post the gif

sak vs arona don't know if it's technically GnP but still nasty










and of course fedor vs nog could someone post the gif

sorry double post


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I have to go with Oleg Taktarov vs. Dan Severn from UFC 5! 

can't remember, that I ever saw such brutal knees to the head again in an MMA Fight.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

nlthaboss said:


> Velasquez against Kongo, even tho Kongo hung on....


Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Most brutal GNP? Mark Kerr's first MMA fight against Paul Varelans was just bruuuuutal. Back then there were no gloves and (almost) no rules. Kerr smashed Valerans face so vicious it was hard for me to watch. That was assault, not competition. 

Kinda reminds me of an assault I witnessed last new years eve when 4 guys beat down a guy to the ground and kicked him in the face untill his jaw split. Unfortunately I was on my way home alone from a party and did not wanna try and intervene out of simple self preservation, or cowardice, whatever you wanna call it. Anyway, the police, as a stroke of luck was just a block away, they got there in about a minute and arrested everyone, I was the main witness, felt good afterwards!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Kongo against Al Turk was pretty brutal.

also Sean Sherk against Benji Radach, some of the best elbows you will ever see.

Theres probably much worse ive seen but those are two i can remember.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

If anyone has a link to the Nogueira/Fedor fights, that would be great.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor vs Nog? the MOST brutal gnp ever? The fight was not stopped, Nog was not squirting blood, he was never pounded unconscience. The fight went to decision, Nog was not dazed. Compared to almost all the other REALLY brutal examples on here, how can we even put that out there? Another case of extreme Fedorism. lol


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Kongo against Al Turk was pretty brutal.


Ha, beat me too it, good call:thumbsup: 

Joe Daddy elbowing about an ounce of blood out of Yves head. Made it worse for me because Yves was my favorite fighter at that time


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

jcal said:


> Fedor vs Nog? the MOST brutal gnp ever? The fight was not stopped, Nog was not squirting blood, he was never pounded unconscience. The fight went to decision, Nog was not dazed. Compared to almost all the other REALLY brutal examples on here, how can we even put that out there? Another case of extreme Fedorism. lol


it's pretty much just the part in the first fight where he lands those shots fair on the chin and you can hear the impact that was nasty and it doesn't matter if he never got finished because it was nog and there is not many other people out there who would have survived it


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Yvel Vs. Rizzo was brutal pounding . i tought Yvel would take rizzo head off


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

joe davola said:


> it's pretty much just the part in the first fight where he lands those shots fair on the chin and you can hear the impact that was nasty and it doesn't matter if he never got finished because it was nog and there is not many other people out there who would have survived it


For an example of why it dont really belong in this thread just look up at the random display of GnP right above my post. Thats what were talking about. Shit Rogers short GnP on Fedor was more brutal and caused more damage to Fedor than Fedor did to Nog.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

jcal said:


> For an example of why it dont really belong in this thread just look up at the random display of GnP right above my post. Thats what were talking about. Shit Rogers short GnP on Fedor was more brutal and caused more damage to Fedor than Fedor did to Nog.


I STRONGLY disagree. Any lesser man would have been out cold from those shots Fedor landed in that GnP. I was feeling sorry for Nog when I watched it. It was scary to HEAR those blows, and as Quadros said it, they were "like someone hitting a buffalo with a baseball".


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> I STRONGLY disagree. *Any lesser man would have been out cold from those shots Fedor landed in that GnP[B I was feeling sorry for Nog when I watched it. It was scary to HEAR those blows, and as Quadros said it, they were "like someone hitting a buffalo with a baseball".*


*

Of course you could hear those blows the mics were right next to them. As for the announcer saying how it sounds, well id say hes just doing his job, trying to keep it exciting wouldnt you? Are you saying that ANYBODY else would have been pounded out by that display except Nog? Heres my take- IF IT WAS A DIFFERENT FIGHTER THAN FEDOR IN THAT MATCH NOBODY WOULD HAVE EVEN BROUGHT IT UP! Because there was no stoppage. And how does anybody know what it sounds like to hit a buffalo with a baseball? lol*


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

jcal said:


> Of course you could hear those blows the mics were right next to them. As for the announcer saying how it sounds, well id say hes just doing his job, trying to keep it exciting wouldnt you? Are you saying that ANYBODY else would have been pounded out by that display except Nog? Heres my take- *IF IT WAS A DIFFERENT FIGHTER THAN FEDOR IN THAT MATCH NOBODY WOULD HAVE EVEN BROUGHT IT UP!* Because there was no stoppage. And how does anybody know what it sounds like to hit a buffalo with a baseball? lol


Not true. I hardly knew anything about Fedor when I saw the HL which included his GnP of Nog. I was impressed to say the least. Maybe it's not the gruesomest, bloodiest, or a stoppage but it definitely was brutal. It's one thing to say that it's not the most vicious, but to say Rogers did more damage is ridiculous. 

Let's watch it again.





At 8:45 I'm shocked Nog didn't go out..


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> Not true. I hardly knew anything about Fedor when I saw the HL which included his GnP of Nog. I was impressed to say the least. Maybe it's not the gruesomest, bloodiest, or a stoppage but it definitely was brutal. It's one thing to say that it's not the most vicious,* but to say Rogers did more damage is ridiculous. *
> 
> Let's watch it again.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that Rogers didnt do more damage over the course of the fight, its just that Rogers bloodied Fedor up pretty good for that short time he had him down and was punching him. Thats what I meant by more damage. Fedor vs Nog is a long grueling GnP throughout the whole fight,ive seen it sooo many times, i actually bought it at best buy a long time ago. IMO it just doesnt stack up to one of the worst GnP's ive ever seen. Like these for example 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHy9IIXbjrQ

or this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TStDf5nBoPk

or this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcg0XB9Jjh4
These are all fight stopping GnP finishes. Peace


----------



## ControlledChaos (Mar 18, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Kongo against Al Turk was pretty brutal.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

jcal said:


> I agree with you that Rogers didnt do more damage over the course of the fight, its just that Rogers bloodied Fedor up pretty good for that short time he had him down and was punching him. Thats what I meant by more damage. Fedor vs Nog is a long grueling GnP throughout the whole fight,ive seen it sooo many times, i actually bought it at best buy a long time ago. IMO it just doesnt stack up to one of the worst GnP's ive ever seen. Like these for example
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHy9IIXbjrQ
> 
> ...


Well, Fedor bleeds pretty easily, so that damage seemed worse than it actually was. Nog is a different thing, he hardly bled at all during the first fight with Fedor. Goodridge vs Herrera is a great example of a vicious GnP, but the second two aren't as much. Sergei was beating Semmy more badly than Fedor was beating Nog, IMO, it's just that Semmy was bleeding profusely and wasn't defending himself. It's a good GnP but not as good for my money. Coleman was hitting Igor's arm a lot, but with a knee strike even like that hurts a lot, so it's no wonder Igor tapped. It's not that impressive, much better example is Coleman's fight with Allan Goes.
Now that was brutal.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd go with both Ken vs Tito and Kongo vs Al-Turk (I believe Al-Turk had several broken bones in his face)


----------

